# [WANTED] Shrimp



## kev88 (24 Jul 2011)

Hey All,

Is there anyone selling any shrimps...?


----------



## hotweldfire (25 Jul 2011)

You're in the wrong section mate. You need to get your 20 (or is it 25) posts and then look in the sale/swap section.


----------



## fishfingers (25 Jul 2011)

i have some nice crystal red shrimp and also have sakura or super red cherry shrimp they are collection only though from leyland in lancashire 

ste


----------



## Ben M (25 Jul 2011)

I have sakura red shrimp for sale and will post if you're interested.


----------



## kev88 (25 Jul 2011)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> You're in the wrong section mate. You need to get your 20 (or is it 25) posts and then look in the sale/swap section.



thanks for letting me know. Was wondering why there was not a buy/sell area. Bit silly that a quota must be met but hey cheers


----------



## hotweldfire (25 Jul 2011)

It's to stop people joining just in order to sell. Ebay sellers and the like I guess.


----------

